# Backhoe = Retroexcavadora?



## cruza

Hola :
debo hacer un letrero para buscar trabajadores que sepan manejar un
" Backhoe " y no se la traduccion en español. Podria alguien ayudarme con esto ??? gracias.
Cruza


----------



## Gizmo77

Bueno, suponiendo que no sea un error tipográfico y sea una oferta de trabajo en Chueca o el Soho londinense...ehem te reenvío a la página de Volvo, donde puedes ver diferentes modelos.

Básicamente es una excavadora, pero imagino que al usarse la partícula "back" se refiera a que no es una cargadora. Mucha gente la denomina popularmente "pala"


----------



## el_torero

Es un tractor o una oruga.  Acuerdo con gizmo77: es una excavadora con un "brazo" muy largo.


----------



## cubaMania

Busqué "backhoe" y "retroexcavadora" en San Google y parecen ser lo mismo. Ve si también te parece.


----------



## Gizmo77

Mmmm en España usanmos el término tractor para el vehículo con el que se realizan trabajos agrícolas. Oruga, imlpica que carece de ruedas.


----------



## rcgy

*Backhoe <--> Retroexcavadora* me parece correcto. Es una excavadora con un brazo trasero que termina en una pala angosta y concava que sirve para excavar zanjas, etc.


----------



## johndavid

I believe the word "excavadora" is used for a bulldozer or other machine that digs in a forward direction.  What Spanish word should be used for "backhoe", a digging machine in which a bucket on a hinged boom pulls the dirt towards the machine before lifting it?  And is "pala" the correct word for the bucket?


----------



## SJV

Just to help clarify, in American english, a large backhoe (typically on tracks) is called an excavator while a small one on a tractor frame is simply a backhoe.  Both use the same kind of bucket.

So, in Spanish, I would say the larger one is called an _excavadora._  There may be another word for the smaller 'hoe.  Wait for other replies.

SJV


----------



## fernandobn97007

I believe you are referring to retroexcavadora
Pala is the correct name for bucket


----------



## SJV

I can agree with you, but what about these:

http://images.google.com.br/images?...&q=excavadora&btnG=Pesquisar+imagens&aq=f&oq=


----------



## fernandobn97007

retroexcavadoras are those which have both functions excavadoras and cargadoras.
excavadoras are those which only pulls the dirt towards the machine.
cargadoras are those which diggs in a forward direction.


----------



## SJV

So then, does this sound correct:

_Excavadora_= excavator (which has one bucket)
_Retroexcavadora_= backhoe (which has a bucket on both ends)

SJV


----------



## johndavid

That works for me.  Thanks so much!


----------

